# How long do dog showings last?



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

DH and I are going to check out some Goldens today. Their group starts at 1pm and they go on after 30 other dogs are shown. About what time would they go on? I know it depends on the judge but DH doesn't want to spend a lot of time standing around watching other breeds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

If I'm understanding you, you're saying that Goldens show at 1pm, and that there is another breed with 30 entries that will show right before the Goldens, and you're wanting to know what time the Goldens will actually start.

I tracked this down, and I would say you should be there in place by 1:45, though they will probably start more like 2:00. You have two breeds before you, one with only 7 entries. If they are all in just a few classes, it's going to go very quickly.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! That is exactly what I was looking for. I appreciate it and kudos for finding the actual show. I didn't even think to post a link.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

2 minutes per dog ahead. 30 dogs ahead, so it would be about 60 minutes after. As you said, some judges are fast and others, slow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

